# Pets on Wheels' 7th annual Dog-a-Thon (Maryland)



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to invite everyone to the Pets on Wheels 7th annual Dog-a-Thon on July 7 & 8 at Timonium Fairgrounds.

Bring your family and your pets.

(It's not just for dogs)

View attachment dat 2012flyer.pdf


Pets On Wheels - Maryland


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! I used to volunteer for Pets on Wheels years ago with my Labrador mix named Coal. I used to live in Maryland. Have fun!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

We have a guest celebrity to attend our Dog-a-Thon! 
Luis and Tuesday are on the NY Times best seller list with the book Until Tuesday. 
They will be at the Dog-a-Thon on July 7 and 8th to sell and sign books and will also speak both days at 2pm.

Be sure to come meet them and hear their story.

And just guess what kind of dog Tuesday is?


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

If you live in MD or surrounding states, you won't want to miss this event.
I hope to meet lots of you there.

Also, we are still looking for vendors or sponsors, so if you are interested, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

The big event is this weekend.
If you are in the area, don't miss it.


----------

